# How Did PC-BSD 9.1 Get Released Before FreeBSD 9.1?



## dave (Dec 19, 2012)

Just curious - how does the news feed contain an article that PC-BSD 9.1 has been announced, when FreeBSD 9.1 RELEASE has not been announced?


----------



## kkt (Dec 19, 2012)

FreeBSD 9.1 has been released now.  I think PC-BSD was all set to go as soon as the FreeBSD release was out and may have happened to get on the news feed first.


----------



## dave (Dec 19, 2012)

Is there some secret society in which releases are happening now?  I follow the RSS, and the forums.  Not to mention the project home page?  Where does it say the FreeBSD 9.1 has been released?  And can someone enlighten me as to what this "release" in terms of features, bug fixes, and such?


----------



## kpa (Dec 19, 2012)

It's not announced yet. There's however the SVN sources with the magic invocation "FreeBSD 9.1 RELEASE" in newversh.sh already in place:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/sys/conf/newvers.sh?view=markup

It's ready for release but last minute changes are still possible until it's announced officially.


----------



## kkt (Dec 19, 2012)

The news release is on the http://www.freebsd.org homepage, under Latest News, second item down, dated Dec. 18.


----------



## tiny (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine reads:

LATEST NEWS
2012-12-18 
New committer: Mark Johnston (src)

2012-12-18 
PC-BSD 9.1 is Released

2012-12-18 
New committer: Mark Johnston (src)

2012-12-18 
PC-BSD 9.1 is Released

I only read PC-BSD Released, unless one is a typo. But found it no different anywhere else on the site.


----------



## usdmatt (Dec 19, 2012)

9.1-RELEASE has not been released yet, hence you won't of heard about it.

If you follow the dev mailing lists, you may of seen that the 9.1-RELEASE tag was created in SVN a week or two ago. However, before they will announce it's available, a lot needs to be done, including, but not limited to:


Get devs to checkout the 9.1-RELEASE tag, build and create ISO's for all architectures. No point announcing it if end users can't download an ISO
Upload these to FTP and let all mirrors get hold of it. You don't want to announce and have everyone go to ftp.freebsd.org because it's the only place that's got it
Create all the freebsd-update stuff and distribute that to mirrors. Can't announce if 'freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE' doesn't work.
Create the release/hardware notes for the website detailing all the visible changes
Much more...

This stuff hasn't been finished yet, although it does seem to be taking a while, hence it's not been publicly announced. That doesn't stop the PC-BSD devs downloading a copy of the 9.1-RELEASE sources from SVN and building their release from it though. Considering the real release details/notes/changes appear on the FreeBSD website though, you'd think they'd of waited and released at the same time.


----------



## kkt (Dec 19, 2012)

tiny said:
			
		

> Mine reads:
> 
> LATEST NEWS
> 2012-12-18
> ...



Whoops.  You're right, sorry.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 19, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> Just curious - how does the news feed contain an article that PC-BSD 9.1 has been announced, when FreeBSD 9.1 RELEASE has not been announced?



Because FreeBSD Release process has its own pace.


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 20, 2012)

Yup that's the release team


----------



## NewGuy (Dec 20, 2012)

The ISO images for both FreeBSD and PC-BSD have been on the download servers for over a week. The FreeBSD team just hasn't made it official. That's why people in PC-BSD land have been downloading and talking about 9.1 before most FreeBSD people.


----------



## da1 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it's weird to have the ISO's and not the release notes and/or the announcement because if someone downloads the 9.1-RELEASE, he/she will not know what;s new, what changed, and how long has the ISO been available.

I think this is confusing a bit.


----------



## usdmatt (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, you're right. Regardless of any delays or problems, the release notes and announcement should all really be ready to go before making the software available. Putting the ISO's live should be one of the last jobs on the list.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 28, 2012)

The Release notes are there for a few days now. They are also included in the installation media.

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/relnotes.html
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/relnotes-detailed.html

All that is missing is the announcement.


----------



## Martillo1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Because they compile their own packages, thus not depending on FreeBSD packages and all the hassle related to the intrusion.


----------

